# Military?



## imdizzy80 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi. My name is Kristine. I love going out to shoot targets! It is a great way to blow off steam and have fun! I have been lucky to live in some states where gun owner rights are protected: Minnesota, Arizona, and currently Utah.

In my non-shooting time, I am a professor in Utah. I am currently trying to accomplish some research. Specifically, I am looking for men/women (especially military active/reserve people) to complete a survey. I posted on this forum a couple years and I received an awesome response from the members in regards to completing a survey.

As an incentive, we will conduct a drawing of completed surveys and give away up to ten (10) thirty dollar ($30.00) Barnes and Noble gift cards.

Please access the survey here: Survey

You will not be spammed from completing the survey....this is legit university research that has been reviewed by Northern Arizona.

The survey should take about 15 to 25 minutes to complete. The identities and responses on the survey are completely anonymous. The questionnaire will not ask specifically for names of individuals or any other distinguishing factor.

This research has been reviewed by an Institutional Review Board. If interested, please view these links for an example of work we have previously done with military organizations:
http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA386536&Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf
Taylor & Francis Online :: Evaluating a Brief Scale Measuring Psychological Climate for Sexual Harassment - Military Psychology - Volume 23, Issue 4

Again - Thank you very much!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

imdizzy80 said:


> .... I am a gun enthusiastic! I have a couple of rifles (my favorite being an old Westminster .22 rifle that my dad gave me......


ah, the rare old westminster .22.... the treasure of gun enthusiastics everywhere!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

imdizzy80 said:


> Hi. My name is Kristine. *I am a gun enthusiastic!* I have a couple of rifles (my favorite being an old Westminster .22 rifle that my dad gave me...[emphasis added]


_Bitte, Kristine, sprechen Sie Englisch?_


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome....JJ


----------



## imdizzy80 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for your support guys! Tough crowd! lol! Anyway, I am trying to get some surveys completed for some research. Thanks for taking the time to complete a survey.


----------



## oLovebety (Jan 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Bitte, Kristine, sprechen Sie Englisch?_


Auto complete curse?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i took the survey, my answers were as legit as your westminster rifle.


----------

